
Show HN: Watson, a wonderful cli to track your time - couac
https://tailordev.github.io/Watson/
======
TheGabeMan
I would need a tool that bugs me every 15min and asks me what I'm doing.
Otherwise I forget to stop and start again. My time sheet has like 20 tasks
per day

~~~
wingerlang
Yeah, non-automated tools really just doesn't work for time tracking. If
you're looking for something fully automated that actually works - check out
WakaTime.

------
couac
@mistertaco we are working (hard) on it!

------
mistertaco
nice. looking forward to backend sync.

------
kelkes
this could easily be the time tracking tool i have been waiting for! thanks

